# Happy 21st Loubie !!!



## am64 (May 5, 2010)

have a geat year xx


----------



## D_G (May 5, 2010)

Woooo......HAPPY BIRTHDAY!    xx


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2010)

Happy birthday Lou have a bloody great day xxx


----------



## smile4loubie (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! xx


----------



## D_G (May 5, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Happy birthday Lou have a bloody great day xxx



Well....thats just makin us look bad now lol


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2010)

D_G said:


> Well....thats just makin us look bad now lol



I try my best


----------



## williammcd (May 5, 2010)

ahh the joys of being 21 have a great day lou


----------



## Copepod (May 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## rossi_mac (May 5, 2010)

Happy Bday and to your twin Han! Have a cracker girls


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2010)

Happy 21st Birthday Loubie!  Hope you have a wonderful, special day!


----------



## sofaraway (May 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday, hope you enjoy what ever you get up to today


----------



## MargB (May 5, 2010)

Happy 21st Birthday - are you doing anything special?


----------



## margie (May 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday Lou - you had a great early Birthday gift yesterday with the drop of your HbA1c. Hope you have a great day.

Happy Birthday Han - hope you also have a great day.


----------



## bev (May 5, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LOU AND HAN!

Hope you have a wonderful day today!Bev x


----------



## cazscot (May 5, 2010)

Happy 21st Birthday - oh to be that young again  Hope you have a great day  x


----------



## Akasha (May 5, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Have a great day, and have fun at your fancy party thingy.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2010)

bev said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LOU AND HAN!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful day today!Bev x



Of course! Stupid me! Happy Birthday to Han too!


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2010)

Happy birthday to Han as well xx


----------



## PhilT (May 5, 2010)

Happy 21st Lou & Han, hope you both have a great day.


----------



## Emmal31 (May 5, 2010)

Happy birthday lou and Hannah, Have a brilliant day xx


----------



## smile4loubie (May 5, 2010)

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## AlisonM (May 5, 2010)

A very happy birthday to you both. I hope you have a great day and enjoy the party.


----------



## Corrine (May 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday Loubie to you and Han - have a great day and an even better year.  You have loads to celebrate! xx


----------

